# So happy!! Waiting for my skin & cover!!!



## RoxyLyz (Aug 11, 2009)

This is what my K2 is going to look like very soon...

The Skin









The Cover Mivizu Sleek in Blue









Update: 08/31/09
I finally got my skin on Friday and my cover on Saturday so my K2 is completly dressed!!!
Also I just ordered my light!! Decided for this one after studing my Mizivu Cover....










I noticed that this one will slide perfect on the top opening after you flip the front cover.
Will be posting some pictures.

-Sasha


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Very nice looking Kombo, Sasha!


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

That looks awesome/"nitido".


----------



## PaulaIL (Aug 19, 2009)

Really eye-catching combo, hope you don't have a long wait for it to arrive!


----------



## RoxyLyz (Aug 11, 2009)

Update....


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Really nice. I love the color.


----------



## RoxyLyz (Aug 11, 2009)

_Ok, so this is what my K2 looks like..... 





































-Sasha_​


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Even better!


----------

